# OAV Treatment for Winter



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

LeonardS said:


> I treated with OAV on September 18, 25 and October 2. I won't be available to treat in early December for a broodless treatment, so whats my best option? I was thinking I should do another triple treatment, November 1, 8 and 15. Any suggestions on what you would do?


That should work......... but if you've brood. 4 Treatments once every 4-5 days........


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

snl said:


> That should work......... but if you've brood. 4 Treatments once every 4-5 days........


I thought we were back to thinking 3 treatments, 7 days apart? You think 4 treatments, 4-5 days apart is more effective?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

LeonardS said:


> I thought we were back to thinking 3 treatments, 7 days apart? You think 4 treatments, 4-5 days apart is more effective?


With brood & flying bees (who carry it out) yes.........


----------

